# Speedmaster Mk40



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well getting back to things lately been a busy year or two. Kicked the other out for eating crackers in bed. Daughter is coming back up here from the USA soon. Still have a couple girl friends I guess, so to speak, one is more arm candy but she gets along well with the daughter, crap almost same age in the late 20's, guess they can be play mates, kills two birds. Dad is getting settled in somewhat now after moving him in here.

The other would never let me discuss on the net pieces over 1K. Getting some enjoyment in posting the odd piece I get a chance to take pics of as they come in.

I was in my fav Omega shop yesterday. Well three times. This piece was bugging me. In a last phone call to the owner, with whom I have developed a relationship he took my offer, then I went back picked it up. As I explained on the phone the piece is old, I will have to have it serviced etc and so on. So he took an additional 300 bucks off for a discount of about 70% on this old dated piece that has been banging around for more than ten years. Yes brand new with full warranty all boxes all stuff

The Speedy MK40 dates to just after the mid 90's. Many will argue its not a Schumacher piece, I argue it is and here is the ad below. While it is not marked with his name nor has the POS material etc it sure looks like him promoting it in the ad, so I say it is the first piece!! Its an Omega cal.1151, modified Valjoux 7751, triple date automatic chrono with day night indication with multi AR coated domed sapphire crystal and on a bracelet vs. the ad pictured strap. Yep takes effort with the dome but you can get some good purple out of it, very strong AR coatings.

A rainy day so pics not so bright but enjoy regardless. It even looks better in hand





































.........


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats a real beauty James!


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

W O W !!

:man_in_love:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks, it quite a stunning array of stuff and colors yet easy to read at a glance 

........


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That is a very busy but extremely attractive watch. I'm not surprised that you wanted that one. It's a belter. Well done that man! :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

It looks even busier without the reading glasses mind you I can tell the time and see the date if enough light, no way though I can make out the day or month without em, thats what the g-shocks are for 

Piece makes me think of the flightmaster

......


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

James said:


> It looks even busier without the reading glasses mind you I can tell the time and see the date if enough light, no way though I can make out the day or month without em, thats what the g-shocks are for
> 
> Piece makes me think of the flightmaster
> 
> ......


That's exactly what I was thinking... but nothing wrong with that, it looks superb to me :good:


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

James nice speedmaster.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Follow up.

Its been a couple days. I love the bloody thing. Funny though I don't think of it as a Speedy. Rather think of it as a really cool comfy piece with grey, blue, white, silver, red, yellow and black, purple too if you get the right tilt on the crystal. All the colors you could want in lets say a retro piece.

Funny though today while wearing it i did not realize there are 9 hands.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

James said:


> Funny though I don't think of it as a Speedy.


Yeap, thought about that also on your first post. I guess a Speedy will always be the moonwatch. Doesn't take an inch of coolness out of that one though!

I'm really not a big fan of the moonwatch anyway. My father has one and offered it to me once but I dind't take it. First because it's his watch, second because I would be afraid of getting on the street with such an expensive thing, third because... well, it's dull :blush2: (I'm going to be banned from the forum for such an heresy...)


----------

